# برنامه نویسی میکروکنترلر (MicroController) ها و MicroProcessor ها > برنامه نویسی سیستم های Embeded > ARM >  Ubuntu Ported to ARM

## shaniaki

با عرض ادب:
طی پروژه‌ای که توسط Nokia حمایت می‌شود٬ لینوکس اوبنتو قابلیت اجرا روی ARM پیدا می‌کند.
http://www.linuxdevices.com/news/NS2097004728.html

یه ... ...

----------


## robochoo

سلام
تکنولوژی ARM حرکت بزرگ بود برای Embedded. سرعت و امکانات این کنترلر ها باعث شد که سیستم عامل linux واسه این کنترولر ها نوشته بشه.
این سایت واسه همینه. یعنی OS واسه ARM و FPGA. جالب تر اینه که حتی مولتی Core هم پشتیبانی میکنه
http://www.lynuxworks.com/?ck=59

----------

